# Inspector Safety at Job Sites



## doyt (Feb 11, 2010)

I am on the Safety Committee for my city.  Each department is responsible for putting together a safety checklist and/or safety issue training document for their employees as well as an Facilities Safety Assessment Survey.

I have not had any trouble putting together the Facilities Assessment, but due to the fact that our inspectors (building and property maintenance) are out in the field on "private" property, I have been at a loss as to what to do with the "Safety Issue Training".

I know that there are plenty of "hazards" they face everyday.  Everything from dog bites to raw sewage for the property maintenance inspectors, and open trenches, walking on snow covered uneven ground, and entering questionable construction structures for the building inspectors .  Each type of inspector has their own unique challenges.  For the most part commercial job sites have a better handle on safety than residential "owner/builder" job sites.

Does anyone have anything along this line to help put a "training" document or program together?  My quick review of job site safety information on the internet does not seem to be applicable for the most part for the building inspection process.

We have hard hats, safety shoes and safety green vests which we use.

Some of the things I have thought of that we face as building inspectors are (in no particular order):

Falling objects

nail guns shooting through the roof sheathing and hitting people below

unprotected openings in floors, unfinished stairwells, trenches etc.

tripping hazards such as power cords, lumber and materials strewn about inside and outside the structure.

snow covered uneven frozen ground, and miscellaneous items which can cause falls, sprains, etc.

deep soft mud which can immobilize an ankle and cause falls, sprains, etc.

confined spaces such as basements with access only by means of a defective ladder etc.

This is only the tip of the iceberg, and each mechanical inspector has their own hazards.  Maybe I am over thinking this.

Any comments or suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites



> We have hard hats, safety shoes and safety green vests which we use.


We provide Safety Glasses to wear on construction sites, Ice Cleats, Knee Pads for Crawl spaces. Fall protection harnesses

Inspectors are instructed to not enter crawl spaces where oders such as chlorine (mold treatment) or glues (spray foams) are present.

The examples you list are everyday, every job site possibilities and most seasoned inspectors are more than aware of the hazards present.


----------



## JBI (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

doyt - Welcome to the board.

Falling objects - _That's what the hard hat is for._

nail guns shooting through the roof sheathing and hitting people below - _Wrong setting on gun? Also a reason for hard hats._

unprotected openings in floors, unfinished stairwells, trenches etc. - _Temporary safety rail per OSHA_

tripping hazards such as power cords, lumber and materials strewn about inside and outside the structure. - _Follow proper safety rules_

snow covered uneven frozen ground, and miscellaneous items which can cause falls, sprains, etc. - _Readily observable hazard_

deep soft mud which can immobilize an ankle and cause falls, sprains, etc. - _Pay attention to your surroundings_

confined spaces such as basements with access only by means of a defective ladder etc. - _Check ladder before you climb_

The hard part is teaching common sense. Without it, your inspectors are bound to get hurt. Training should include aspects of common safety hazards and how to identify them. An overview of OSHA guidelines for construction sites will help, just make sure your inspectors understand that the OSHA regs are provided for imformation only. Unless specifically authorized to enforce them, they are not 'your' regs. However an awareness of them could help an inspector decide if he should continue the inspection or advise the contractor that a reinspection will be needed once the site is 'safe' to inspect.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

Check with your jurisdiction's insurance provider. Alot of providers have training videos and material available free of charge.


----------



## mn joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

I had an inspector slip on the ice and take a tumble.He managed to get up and back to his car. When he got back to the ofice we had him fill out an incident report and go to the doctor.Turns out he broke his fibia in 2 places just above the ankle.The point is; we all carry cell phones. Great to have for emergencies. Where was his? In the car!I bought belt holsters the next day and the policy now is wear your phone always.The big stuff most of us will be careful of. Its the little stuff that will get us.My dad always told me to pay attention and don't do dumb stuff or the "fool killer"would get me.Safety training should focus on being aware of surroundings to avoid the "fool killer"!


----------



## Heaven (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

I found the OSHA 10 course helpful, and I always caution myself to move slowly and be aware (except when jumping out of the path of a swinging 2x4)


----------



## peach (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

OHSA 10 is a good start... the osha.gov website has all the construction safety standards.. and the michigan osha site, miosha.gov, (I think) used to have a sample construction safety plan.  Lots of good stuff... cut and paste as necessary for your community.

A safety plan is a good idea.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

Doyt,

I don't believe you are overthinking this at all.  When I first started inspecting electrical; if I didn't see the "grease" on the aluminum services at the connectors; I would run my finger around the back and see if any came off on my finger.  One day, I was in a gargage and about to "do my thing"; when I noticed a ceiling fan in the house was operating.  I stoped and went outside to find that the electrician had hotwired the house from the T-Pole to test the circuits.  Ok, Uncle Bob does dumb stuff sometimes; but, not anymore.

At a minimum; steel toed shoes or boots and hard hat.

A lot of good ideas already mentioned.

You can't protect the dummies that won't use them; but, you can protect the municipality by providing them.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

Many years ago, an inspector was killed in my area while doing a simple foundation inspection. Turns out the "contractor" was whacked out on drugs and just did not like the inspector being there. The inspector was stabbed and because he had no phone or radio, could not call for help. An awareness of your surroundings and the ability to egress quickly is a plus on any job site. If I do not know the contractor, I do not turn my back any more than necessary. If an arguement starts, make sure you have the escape path open or at leat bigger than your opponent. I do most of my inspections alone without contractors being on the jobsite. That way they don't try to distract me while I am doing my job. Be smart, play safe.


----------



## doyt (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

This is what I have so far.  We did the building safety audit at our building and found a few things that need to be addressed.   Specifically the buildup of clutter and cardboard and paper that needs to be recycled.   Actual building maintenance items such as missing coverplates, clean out furnace room etc. have been forwarded to our facilities maintenance director for follow up.

We also plan on fire extinguisher training (last training over 5 years ago) and to conduct a fire/tornado drill etc. in the near future.   CPR training is offered by our Fire Dept.

This is the safety audit form I put together.  It was originally in a table format which did not cut and paste very well.  Hopefully you can follow it.  (Feel free to use this info or to add comments here which can be included in the audit/training)

*Building Safety Audit:*

*Fire and Safety Equipment	Yes	No	N/A*

Are Fire Extinguishers available and up to date?

Is the equipment accessible?

Are the exits obstructed?

Are the exit signs and emergency lighting in working condition?

Is there an accessible First Aid Kit available and properly stocked?

Are any flammable liquids stored within the building?

Have the smoke detectors/alarm system been recently serviced/tested?

Any other concerns?

List.

*Work areas and Housekeeping	Yes	No	N/A*

Is the work area neat in appearance?

Are the stairs free from obstructions and any hazardous conditions?

Do walking surfaces have either nonslip surface or appropriate covering such as floor mats?

Are hallways and walkways free from obstructions and trip hazards?

Is the lighting adequate?

Are the exits clearly marked and easy to find?

Are all overhead items secured?

Any other concerns?

List.

*Chemicals & hazardous materials	Yes	No	N/A*

Are there any chemicals or hazardous materials stored in building or work area?

Location(s):

List of chemicals and hazardous materials:

Is there any hazardous material that can be removed from building?

List.

*Personnel Safety, Training, and PPE	Yes	No	N/A*

Are the personnel working in a manner that is free of unnecessary physical exertion?

Do the personnel and building occupants know evacuation procedures for fire and other alarms?

If necessary, are the personnel using PPE?

***Any additional safety equipment needed?

Any other concerns?

List.

*Vehicles and Vehicle Equipment	Yes	No	N/A*

Fire Extinguisher available?

First Aid Kit in vehicle?

Seat Belts working (and used)?

Tire Tread OK?

Tire Pressure checked regularly?

Jack and Spare Tire available?

Windshield Wipers Operable?

Wiper Blades need replacement?

Washer Fluid OK?

Exhaust System OK?

Headlights working?

Brake lights working?

Tail lights working?

Turn signals working?

Hazard lights working?

Any other concerns?

List:

*Inspection/ Construction Site Safety  Awareness	            Action*

Openings in floors/walking surfaces and open trenches.  --	_Be aware of surroundings – look before you move._

_Stay back from edge of trenches.  Always stand on solid ground.  Do not enter trenches unless absolutely necessary, and never do so alone.  Have someone standing by._

Walking on snow covered muddy or uneven ground. 	--    _Be aware of conditions - walk with caution._

Trip hazards ie. Power cords, lumber and misc items strewn about the interior or exterior of the job site.  --  	_Be aware of surroundings – look before you move._

Watch for low headroom 	--   _wear hard hat_

Watch for falling items 	--   _wear hard hat_

Communication in case of an accident/injury	---   _Carry cell phone with you – don’t leave in car._

Visibility   ---   _Announce yourself at door and wear safety vest.  Carry ID.   Use safety traffic cone when parking on the street.  Use 4 way flashers when parking on the street._

Dogs	 ---   _Ask owner to secure dog before entering structure/ rear yards.  Never approach a strange dog._

Hostile individuals.   ---  _ Leave immediately and report as soon as possible. (Don’t argue)_

Electrical Hazards	  ---   _Do not touch any wires on ground or protruding from walls._

_Do not stand in front of equipment while being energized—possible arc fault hazard._

_Never energize equipment yourself….have electrical contractor energize equipment._


----------



## FredK (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector Safety at Job Sites

Well all of that is great, but the two times I was injuried was by stepping on sheetrock nails.

Paying attention to the situations is the more important thing someone has to learn.  Depending on the inspection one should use the proper equipment. It's alway too late afterwards.


----------

